# home made scent killer



## bigbuck61089 (Oct 16, 2010)

The stuff I made worked just as good as any iv bought.boiled acorn with distiled water till the water was nice and brown let cool then crush up carbon stuff from fishtank filters.worked. for me


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

My cousin and I made our own. Worked great. He had the best story- five minutes after he walked into his stand a deer walked down the same trail and never even knew he was there. The stuff works.


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup, this is the recipe I use and it works. Nothing is going to 100% completely mask your scent, but by using proper techniques you certainly can control it some (keep downwind of deer, wear kneehigh rubber boots, use this spray, walk slowly so you don't sweat, store your clothes in a rubbermaid tote with native vegetation, etc.). You can also use this stuff for anything stinky around the house - smelly shoes, stinky antler plates, etc. - it works great for that too!

"Scent-No-Mo” Spray (home-made)
Ingredients:
16 oz. (2 cups) hydrogen peroxide, 3% solution (normal brown bottle type found in drug stores)
16 oz. (2 cups) distilled water
1/4 cup baking soda
1 oz. unscented shampoo (Wildlife Research Center Scent Killer green unscented shampoo works very well)
Note: remember ) 32 oz. = 1 quart; expand ingredient amounts proportionately for larger amount of end product.
Directions:
(1) Mix ingredients in large bowl so baking soda dissolves (water, then peroxide, then baking soda, then soap).
(2) Pour into clean 1 gal. plastic milk jug (easily found in most homes). Note: do not shake!
(3) Let sit at moderate temperature for several days until chemical reaction settles down. Note: do not leave in tightly sealed container (use milk jug with snap-on cap)!
(4) Pour prepared mixture into spray bottle(s) of your choosing.
HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## fred_Bump (Jul 4, 2011)

It works just as well as the store bought. I can make about 3 gal for the price of one store bought 32oz bottle. Make up a batch and see for your self.


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

So far I'd have to say the homemade stuff is as good as anything I've bought in the past. I've had deer walk right under my tree on numerous occasions over the years and never been busted. In the 3 years I've been making my own stuff I've never been busted by a deer that I saw. I keep my hunting partner stocked up as well and he's has the same results.


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

So, it DOESN'T have a real short shelf life (I guess you could use that term)? I heard somewhere that you needed to use it within a couple of weeks after making it.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

distilled water and Watkins Vanilla Extract. add 2 tsp of extract to 10 oz of distilled water. i put it in a 12 oz spray bottle and apply to my boots when i walk into my stand. i have been doing this for many years. i bottle lasts about 3 weeks for me. but i hunt a lot.

Tony


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

pite0007 said:


> Yup, this is the recipe I use and it works. Nothing is going to 100% completely mask your scent, but by using proper techniques you certainly can control it some (keep downwind of deer, wear kneehigh rubber boots, use this spray, walk slowly so you don't sweat, store your clothes in a rubbermaid tote with native vegetation, etc.). You can also use this stuff for anything stinky around the house - smelly shoes, stinky antler plates, etc. - it works great for that too!
> 
> "Scent-No-Mo” Spray (home-made)
> Ingredients:
> ...



Same as I use. Works great.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

yep that is the recipe that i have got. I wondered how i could "scent it up' guess you may say by using acorns or pine needles and maybe some kind of fruit. Im glad to hear of these good stories cause im going to try it. About the shelf life of "the stuff" as it seems to be known as has anyone else noticed there is a lil window of time that you need to use it in.


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

How long is the mix good for before I should throw it out?


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

To address the shelf life question, I really don't know and have wondered the same myself. I typically make up batches around 64oz, enough to fill 2 32oz spray bottles from Home Depot. I usually make 2 batches per season. I will tell you from experience that you must vent the bottles as the reaction between the peroxide and baking soda continues long after it is made. I store extra scent killer in a clean windshield washer fluid type gallon bottle with a twist on cap. The cap is never fully tight to allow for expansion of gases. I am still working on the same bottle of peroxide from a couple years ago. I purchased 27% peroxide from a pool supply place and dilute accordingly. It is always stored in a cool, dry, dark, cabinet in my garage. 

Also you will get a build up of dried baking soda in the nozzle of your sprayer, just rinse it out from time to time. Your gear will also get a slight white powedery film with constant usage, kind of like the black residue from carbon based sprays. I notice it mostly on my treestand. When it gets to the point I believe it to be too much, I just wash my gear.


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*Shelf life*



ETHIKILL said:


> *To address the shelf life question*, I really don't know and have wondered the same myself. I typically make up batches around 64oz, enough to fill 2 32oz spray bottles from Home Depot. I usually make 2 batches per season. I will tell you from experience that you must vent the bottles as the reaction between the peroxide and baking soda continues long after it is made. I store extra scent killer in a clean windshield washer fluid type gallon bottle with a twist on cap. The cap is never fully tight to allow for expansion of gases. I am still working on the same bottle of peroxide from a couple years ago. I purchased 27% peroxide from a pool supply place and dilute accordingly. It is always stored in a cool, dry, dark, cabinet in my garage.
> 
> Also you will get a build up of dried baking soda in the nozzle of your sprayer, just rinse it out from time to time. Your gear will also get a slight white powedery film with constant usage, kind of like the black residue from carbon based sprays. I notice it mostly on my treestand. When it gets to the point I believe it to be too much, I just wash my gear.


 Remember something here which will dramatically affect shelf life. Hydrogen peroxide is photo-reactive- it will break down when exposed to light. I use opaque bottles for both the large batches and the spray bottle I take in the field. Note the hydrogen peroxide you buy in the stores is always in dark, light-proof bottles for this reason. Used chlorine bleach bottles work well if not stored in direct light. I have an old "Silver Extreme" scent eliminator spray bottle which is black that I use for a field bottle. If stored away from high heat and light I have used stuff I made the previous season and it is still good. I bought a bottle of the concentrated H2O2 at the pool store (it's called Bacquacil). It was $15.00 and you can make gallons upon gallons of scent spray with it. It doesn't have that smelly preservative used in the medicinal stuff(pure H2O2 is odorless). Hope this helps. Also, I am not sure about adding acorn or other organic material to your solution because the H2O2 will react (oxidize) with it and reduce the effectiveness of the scent spray as it will use up the H2O2. In other words the spray will be used up in trying to neutralize the acorn odor and there will less or none left to take care of undesireable odors. I make some cover scent out of either vanilla extract or soaking brown Autumn leaves and a little dirt in water. Soak it for 2-3 days then strain through a coffee filter and you have the smell of the woods in a bottle. A very small amount is all that is needed. Apply the scent neutralizer first and allow it to take care of the bad scent, then apply the cover scent for added security.


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry- I noticed the poster who talked about adding acorns was not talking about the H2O2 spray. In any event I would not add anything else to the mix...


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

Been using the homemade version for a while now and I will never buy name brand again. As far as shelf life goes, I always have some left over at the end of the season and I just put it up until the next season.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

I use the same stuff as pite007, works great!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

blinginpse said:


> For those of you that make your own scent killer or have made it in the past tell me some of you opinions on it. I am considering makein me a 5 gal bucket of it. Does it work as well as the stuff you buy from the store. Ive read the study done by DDH and it showed to be somewhat effective to some of the marketed brands. yet we as hunters have our own experiences. Opinions please


*I pretty much make my recipe as they did in DDH...When its real warm out or early season I sometimes use one of 2 commercially available products that did better then the home made stuff did in testing *


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Hunter4Ever said:


> Remember something here which will dramatically affect shelf life. Hydrogen peroxide is photo-reactive- it will break down when exposed to light. I use opaque bottles for both the large batches and the spray bottle I take in the field. Note the hydrogen peroxide you buy in the stores is always in dark, light-proof bottles for this reason. Used chlorine bleach bottles work well if not stored in direct light. I have an old "Silver Extreme" scent eliminator spray bottle which is black that I use for a field bottle. If stored away from high heat and light I have used stuff I made the previous season and it is still good. I bought a bottle of the concentrated H2O2 at the pool store (it's called Bacquacil). It was $15.00 and you can make gallons upon gallons of scent spray with it. It doesn't have that smelly preservative used in the medicinal stuff(pure H2O2 is odorless). Hope this helps. Also, I am not sure about adding acorn or other organic material to your solution because the H2O2 will react (oxidize) with it and reduce the effectiveness of the scent spray as it will use up the H2O2. In other words the spray will be used up in trying to neutralize the acorn odor and there will less or none left to take care of undesireable odors. I make some cover scent out of either vanilla extract or soaking brown Autumn leaves and a little dirt in water. Soak it for 2-3 days then strain through a coffee filter and you have the smell of the woods in a bottle. A very small amount is all that is needed. Apply the scent neutralizer first and allow it to take care of the bad scent, then apply the cover scent for added security.


*Good point here about the dark bottles an peroxide*


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

i MAKE THE SAME STUFF AS PITE007 KILLED A 140 INCH 8 POINT LAST YEAR,WALKED IN DOWNWIND OF ME .IT WORKS


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I've used my homemade scent killer for about 4-5 years now, killed lots of deer too.

I think it works as good or better than store bought stuff. JMO


----------



## Bowshott (May 18, 2011)

I'll never spend money on the commercial scent sprays again. All I use is homemade and its worked great for me.


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

mmm very interesting thread think ill give it a try


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

blinginpse said:


> For those of you that make your own scent killer or have made it in the past tell me some of you opinions on it. I am considering makein me a 5 gal bucket of it. Does it work as well as the stuff you buy from the store. Ive read the study done by DDH and it showed to be somewhat effective to some of the marketed brands. yet we as hunters have our own experiences. Opinions please


yes. put oak leaves/pine needles in a coffee can,light it and smoke your clothes.i use nothing else and 46 bucks i have harvested and dad taught me this at 10 yrs old back in 60s.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I also use vanilla extract, but use the vanilla scented automobile scent trees that are hung from the mirror, etc. in the car. I bag my clothes in a trash bag throughout the non-season with one of these vanilla scent trees.


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

pite0007 said:


> Yup, this is the recipe I use and it works. Nothing is going to 100% completely mask your scent, but by using proper techniques you certainly can control it some (keep downwind of deer, wear kneehigh rubber boots, use this spray, walk slowly so you don't sweat, store your clothes in a rubbermaid tote with native vegetation, etc.). You can also use this stuff for anything stinky around the house - smelly shoes, stinky antler plates, etc. - it works great for that too!
> 
> "Scent-No-Mo” Spray (home-made)
> Ingredients:
> ...


X2 
hunted off the ground most of last year and had deer within 10 yards of me ... no more store bought scent killer for me either


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

If you use the swimming pool grade peroxide how do you dilute it properly parts distilled water to peroxide?


----------



## ccwaterdogs (May 16, 2009)

I have been playiing with this recipe also and for the last few years just bought a carbon based powder and made my own that worked pretty dang good but 3 weeks i heard about another product that was ultra cheap ( 6.99- 7.99 ish) from some IL buddies. I bought some and upon reading about it found out they actually have carbon and silver in one bottle to mix up and makes 1-6 gallons . Well i do know it sprays better out of a garden sprayer then any bottles but hey i guess you can try anything.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

PSDeerHunter said:


> If you use the swimming pool grade peroxide how do you dilute it properly parts distilled water to peroxide?


I would like to know the same.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mooseman21 (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I usualy make mine in September and use it until January and it seems to work great!


bowhuntmn said:


> How long is the mix good for before I should throw it out?


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

I use the same peroxide/baking soda/ distilled water/ shampoo mix.. this stuff works great! I will never buy the 20$ bottles of spray again. I usually make a bunch early season and it's lasts me all yr.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

[Q
UOTE=headstrong;1061466027]Same as I use. Works great.[

/QUOTE] 2x...YES I think it work as well as the stuff you buy .


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

Getting ready to make some of this, how do I measure out 1oz of the green soap? About how much is 1oz?


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

twyatt said:


> Getting ready to make some of this, how do I measure out 1oz of the green soap? About how much is 1oz?


About the same as a shot glass.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

how did you come along making that cent killer? That soap you was talking about using i have an alternative for that so you aint gotta pay so dam much for so little




twyatt said:


> Getting ready to make some of this, how do I measure out 1oz of the green soap? About how much is 1oz?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

instead of using that hi dollar scent shampoo and stuff a guy that makes it told me that he uses unscented powder soap out of tha detergent isle. Is is the ALL brand unscented think he said it is for people that has allergys bad.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

this stiff works great for me. I use it every year.


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

This works good, but I also use a apple juice/Vanilla cover scent


----------



## bobby73 (Nov 9, 2010)

pite0007 said:


> Yup, this is the recipe I use and it works. Nothing is going to 100% completely mask your scent, but by using proper techniques you certainly can control it some (keep downwind of deer, wear kneehigh rubber boots, use this spray, walk slowly so you don't sweat, store your clothes in a rubbermaid tote with native vegetation, etc.). You can also use this stuff for anything stinky around the house - smelly shoes, stinky antler plates, etc. - it works great for that too!
> 
> "Scent-No-Mo” Spray (home-made)
> Ingredients:
> ...


I wonder if the Scent-Away laundery deteregent that is suppose to have UV killers in it could be used instead of the shampoo? I also wonder what role the shampoo plays in this recipe? Thanks for any imput.


----------



## bobby73 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oops sorry, not sure how this ended up here I was trying to post in DIY section


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use it. Seems to work just as well as anything else. Works well for getting blood off your hands too.



bobby73 said:


> I wonder if the Scent-Away laundery deteregent that is suppose to have UV killers in it could be used instead of the shampoo? I also wonder what role the shampoo plays in this recipe? Thanks for any imput.


I thought it was to help suspend the baking soda but I can't say for sure


----------



## treeMonster (Jan 12, 2010)

PSDeerHunter said:


> If you use the swimming pool grade peroxide how do you dilute it properly parts distilled water to peroxide?


The method I use is to measure 14oz out of a gallon jug of distilled water and dispose of it. I then measure 14oz of the swimming pool peroxide (27%) and pour that into the gallon jug of distilled water. You now have a gallon jug of peroxide (3%). 

The other way is to take the total volume you wish to make and divide it by 9. That is the volume of peroxide (27%) to use. Take the total volume you wish to make and subtract the volume of peroxide (27%) that you just calculated. The result is how much distilled water to add to your previously calculated peroxide volume. When you add those to volumes together, you will have your total volume at a 3% concentration. 

Clear as mud? I suggest using the first method! It is much simpler.


----------



## Gbatts (Oct 12, 2011)

I have tried scent killer type sprays, smoking up, scent lock suits and all tht good stuff and have had fair results but the last 3 years iv had a diff approach... I have three major spots tht I focus on in ar and they all are diff terrain... and I have three diff cover scents I use and r crazy simple but works better then anything iv tried yet... where ever I hang my stand I gather up dead leaves, green leaves, soil, acorns, hickory nuts etc... whatever is in tht area.. I put all tht into a pot and boil it on the stove at a slow boil w a lid and put into a sprayer. When I get to the spot I'm hunting and I spray tht stuff its amazing how it smells exactly like the environment I'm in... never really liked how the scent killer had a distinct smell tht was diff... all three of my cover scents have a unique smell and blend in perfectly..


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

Well poo I made some but got the baking soda.wrong I put 2 cups in it is it Gonna hurt


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> how did you come along making that cent killer? That soap you was talking about using i have an alternative for that so you aint gotta pay so dam much for so little


It was posted in Field & Stream magazine years back. Also the soap is scentless, and the reason to use it is, it contains Triclosan.


----------



## TowsonTiger22 (Mar 31, 2013)

It looks like triclosan is an anti-fungal/bacterial agent. Wonder if you can use unscented castille soap and some rubbing alcohol to sub for it. I'll be steeping dirt, leaves, acorns, and wood for cover, and making some vanilla lure. Might try this stuff too.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I made 2 batches last year, I'll be making more this year it seemed to work as good as any store bought products


----------



## wegii (Dec 15, 2008)

Another great use for the homemade, pour some on paper towels and freeze them in ziplocks. Great item in the pack for warm hunts to take out and wipe down with.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I always make a batch and that's all I use. I have been very successful the last 5 hunting seasons.


----------



## getulus (Aug 26, 2014)

I know this is a old thread but just throwing this out there. Hydrgen Peroxide (h2o2) only has a shelf life of 30 days after opened, even shorter if something is added. It just turns into plain h2o after that. I'm no chemist not really sure what adding the soda to it does chemical. So I'm wondering if we can just use plain distilled water and no peroxide or we need to make small batches just enough for 30 days then remake for the next hunt.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

X2 on the homemade scent killer. Go to lowes and get a 1 gallon garden sprayer $10 buck to keep it in. Just remember to loosen the top after spraying down clothes or get woken up by the loud bang it makes when it builds up the pressure due to the peroxide and baking soda.

life's lessons. .......


----------

